# A Mechanism for Pituitary-Resistance to Thyroid Hormone (PRTH) Syndrome: a Loss in Co



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

A Mechanism for Pituitary-Resistance to Thyroid Hormone (PRTH) Syndrome: a Loss in Cooperative Coactivator Contacts by Thyroid Hormone Receptor (TR)β2 
Very very interesting.............................

http://mend.endojournals.org/content/early/2011/05/27/me.2010-0448.abstract?rss=1


----------

